# 0.4.3 GTX 470 intermittent blank sensor readouts, PCI-E bus interface oscillates



## Cat (May 27, 2010)

I'm running the 257 beta drivers on Windows 7 64-bit.  Every second or third sample the following sensors fail to gather data: GPU Temp, PCB Temp, and Fan Speed.

The Bus Interface will drop from 2.0 to unspecified (1.0?), and back, randomly while GPU-Z is running.


----------



## Cat (May 28, 2010)

If the Sensors tab is visible, then occasionally my mouse hitches every second.  This did not happen with the older drivers.


----------



## Cat (May 30, 2010)

This thread implies that the fan polling rate is different, and that might explain the weird lag I see.
http://forums.battle.net/thread.html?topicId=25135303535&sid=5000


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

the PCI-E speed dropping may be related to the card entering a power saving state.

the rest, i leave to w1zzard to answer.


----------

